# Denbigh Asylum/North Wales Hospital



## urbx51 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi There.

I'm new to this forum, I have read the rules, so hopefully I won't break any. 

I've only got into Urban Exploration in the last 12 months or so, so am still a relative newbie.

My latest exploit is The Denbigh Asylum, or The North Wales Hospital (locally known as Denbigh Mental) it was a hospital for people with psychiatric illnesses located in Denbigh, Denbighshire, Wales.
Designed by architect Carl Johan Aru to originally accommodate between 60 and 200 patients, the building dates back to 1848, and originally had its own farm and gasworks. Planned for closure by Enoch Powell from the 1960s, it was closed in sections from 1991 to 2002.


On 22 November 2008, during work to renovate the building site and convert it to apartments and residential properties, the building caught fire; it was later confirmed that the main hall of the hospital was destroyed. Arson is suspected.
Currently on the buildings at risk register, planning permission has currently lapsed, while Denbighshire council are planning urgent repairs and to bill the current owners/developers. (Source Wikipedia)

The place is in a sorry state now, with many collapsed ceilings and floors and thanks to the vandals, there are very few windows still intact.




Denbigh Asylum by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Denbigh Asylum by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Denbigh Asylum by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Denbigh Asylum by urbx51, on Flickr

Below is a link to some more photos and a short video


http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbx51/


----------



## krela (Aug 12, 2013)

urbx51 said:


> Thanks and I hope the way I've done this report is correct



Firstly, welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately it is not correct though. Please read [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]the guide to posting location reports[/ame], and edit this accordingly.

Cheers.


----------



## urbx51 (Aug 12, 2013)

urbx51 said:


> Hi There.
> 
> I'm new to this forum, I have read the rules, so hopefully I won't break any.
> 
> ...


Ah right, I missed the bit about processed images etc, I will amend it tomorrow, (I'm leaving my office now). Feel free to delete for the time being, I won't be offended.


----------



## ZerO81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hopefully you will post the report as you have some great shots from the NWH!


----------



## krela (Aug 12, 2013)

urbx51 said:


> Ah right, I missed the bit about processed images etc, I will amend it tomorrow, (I'm leaving my office now). Feel free to delete for the time being, I won't be offended.



Posting from work? Slacker!

Tomorrow is fine.


----------



## urbx51 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's the beauty of being self employed, you can mix business with pleasure 

Going to bring it into line now (I hope)


----------



## urbx51 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I've redone it, so I hope its okay now. If not bear with me and I'll do better on my next report


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Greay photo's!
I really love this place, 1 that's way too far away, 
Shame it's so dangerous now!
Thanks..


----------



## ZerO81 (Aug 13, 2013)

> On 22 November 2008, during work to renovate the building site and convert it to apartments and residential properties, the building caught fire; it was later confirmed that the main hall of the hospital was destroyed.



I did not think it had anything to do with renovation as there was nothing like that going on at the time. It happened shortly after MH brought the place back to most people's attention.


----------



## krela (Aug 13, 2013)

Could do with few more pictures (we prefer 8-10 per report) but it looks pretty good to me!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome along! 
Epic photos...We Want More!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice shots there!


----------



## urbx51 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok, Mr Krela. I will do better next time, I promise


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Sep 5, 2013)

It's rather sad, many times I've walked up and down those stairs and walked the corridors nad now she sits rotting I worked there until 2000, I have neally went back a few times but always seems to be someone wandering round and I lost my bottle and walked away.  Thanks for posting


----------

